# PS3 Not Working



## xstation14 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi. Well I turned on my PS3 this morning and it played the music and showed the Sony Computer Entertainment sign or whatever it says and then it freezes. I did this repeatedly and it still freezes. Nothing was wrong with it yesterday. I need to get this fixed, you see, because for one thing it's the discontinued 60 gig one. Another problem is that it is refurbished so there is no warranty by Sony and I didn't think to get the 1 year warranty at Gamestop. Please note that i've had this system for over 6 months with no problems.


----------



## thobeman (Jan 30, 2008)

Try removing the HDD and place it back

This could solve your problem allready


----------



## thobeman (Jan 30, 2008)

PS: If your system is using the orange information bar on the top right corner, try turning this off 2... Sometimes this causes freezing of your ps3 system.


----------



## xstation14 (Apr 21, 2008)

The HDD is pretty much stuck on there. The screw isn't loosening. Do you have any other ideas?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello, Welcome to TSF. 

Have you tried resetting it?


----------



## thobeman (Jan 30, 2008)

On start up hold down ur ps3 start button until it beeps the second time
then release the button.

Tell me if there is any change?

Otherwise you can do a HARD reset...
You will probably loose your save data, but the system should go back its original settings and should / could solve your freezing problem:

Here is how to do so:

1) Power off your ps3 via the power switch on the back. Then power it back on.

2) Hold down the button on the front panel until your hear 3 beeps. After the third beep, release the button.

3) go through the initial setup and then run a full format on your system via system > format. (might take a long time...). I advise start up via AV cable, as HDMI cable might not be detected intially. So use these if you can.

4) As ur system, freezes, i believe it wont be possible to make a backup copy. Maybe you could use one you've made earlier, otherwise, you will loose ur data, but thats not the worst thing is it?

5) Your system should run smoothly now!


Come back here when you've done this.

In my opinion this is the last thing you can do, before you need to contact Sony!

Good luck


----------



## xstation14 (Apr 21, 2008)

That didn't work, so I bought another one. Maybe it wasn't the smartest choice, but it was the fastest. Thanks for your help, though!


----------

